# Bronco leaves BYU for Virginia?. Huh.



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

So Bronco Mendenhall was announced as the new coach at Virginia today. 
http://www.virginiasports.com/sports/m-footbl/spec-rel/120415aaa.html

Let the rumor mill begin about who BYU will get next.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Sark is the guy......He knows how to cope.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Sark is in a really tough spot right now. I'm not sure that a coach that addresses the Alum with an F-Bomb laced, booze fueled rant isn't the image BYU wants for their head coach. I think that once Sark gets through his own personal challenges, he'll get a coaching job somewhere at the minimum as an O.C. but that spot won't be BYU.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> Sark is the guy......He knows how to cope.


I've been texting all my BYU buddies telling them Sark was available...the responses have been hilarious


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> I've been texting all my BYU buddies telling them Sark was available...the responses have been hilarious


Tell them Sark plans on having Max Hall as the O.C.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

A match made just south of heaven.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

I dunno, how about Kyle?

Wouldn't that be an interesting turn of events?


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Kalani Sitake


----------

